# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  hey

## kevy21

hey all two things today really i bought 2 honey gouramis (spelt wrong?) about a week ago from same shop the guy said they woul be fine together as they was in the shop tank (small) with other honey gouramis 6-7 ,since getting them home they started fighting at 1st it was the odd clash and i thought give em a few days to settle in the new tank they'll be fine well there not  :Frown:  they fight more each day and its got to the stage now where they stay at oposite side of the tank and when i come to feeding them its like WW2! now one on them never leaves bottom corner (not good ive read) as there top (high) swimmers, while the other stays at other side.....just random fighting every 20-30mins thing is when i feed them and it kick off all other fish take cover (apart from greedy comet tail) so there not getting chance to feed!

what should i do, take them back? should the shop keeper take them or is it not his fault as they were ok in his tank i did ask for male & female but he said there impossible to sex by looking at them? i think i have two males but he said that would be ok...or should i just take the more voilent one back?

on the other hand i bought a 23" air curtain of ebay for 3.99 inc p&p and its great! works a treat even with my war out pump :P cant wait till i get new pump a effect might be better plus more bubbles means beter airated water as hundreds of bubble hit surface every few seconds  :Smile: 

ah well there my paice for the day  :lol:

----------


## djprincessx

Wow, I don't know what to say, I mean, see if they have a policy where you can take the fish back in within a certain amount of days, I really don't know, do some more research on honey gouramis and see if they will ever learn to get along because sometimes all it takes is a little bit of time, and one of them to be dominator. Kinda sucks, but that's the only thing I can think of right now. Wish I had more advice hun!

-Leslie :banana4:

----------


## kevy21

yeah the guy in pet shop says he will take em back and give me credit not cash which is fine by me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Timo

Good to hear its all sorted kevy. Credits ok cos you can buy more fish  :lol:   :fishy:

----------


## djprincessx

> yeah the guy in pet shop says he will take em back and give me credit not cash which is fine by me


You are very lucky... get some cool new fishies  :Smile: 

-Leslie

----------

